# Why is my car chugging?



## bogartsqueen

My car started to chug on the way to work this morning. I tried it again at lunch and while stationary with the engine running it kept chugging, very lightly but still very noticeable, the whole car seemed to be vibrating.  I brought it for a spin and I heard 2 small bangs from the back of the car. I haven't a clue about cars but I'm thinking it could be the exhust.
When I parked it up and left the engine running again to go take a look at the exhust the chugging had stopped??
Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## PatriciaFox

The valves or pistons may not be running properly. 

Bring it to a garage asap. If its the above, the longer its left the more damage it could do to the engine..

I'm no expert, but if its vibrating that could explain it.


----------



## callybags

Dirty petrol or diesel?


----------



## briancbyrne

my brother had the very same problem with a focus he had - the problem was down to the electrionics not delivering enough petrol to the engine


----------



## bogartsqueen

Its a ford fiesta petrol.  I had a prob simular to this before, but it only chugged sometimes and mostly when I was in high gear.  I had the plugs changed and that sorted it.  

Would it have anything to do with the fact that in these forsty mornings I don't let the car heat up before i drive it?
Should I be using anti freeze?


----------



## Caveat

The ECU could be on it's way out - they are prone to letting in water on Fiestas due to their location (near vent on bonnet) 

It happened to me with a previous Fiesta: same chugging problem and got progressively worse until the car was undriveable.

Had to replace ECU in the end - about €600 new but you should be able to get it used for about €90.

That is, if the ECU is the problem of course.


----------



## bogartsqueen

Is that the brain (so i've been told) of the car??


----------



## Caveat

bogartsqueen said:


> Is that the brain (so i've been told) of the car??


 
Yes, that's what a lot of mechanics call it.

Also, PCM I think.


----------



## silvermints

Could be several reasons for your car chugging anything from something simple like dirty fuel or air filter up to more serious problems. Only way to find out is to have a mechanic look at it. Hopefully its something not too serious.


----------



## JonG

I had a similar sounding problem with my fiesta (Coincedence maybe!) about a year ago. 
Turned out it was a faulty ignition coil that needed to be replaced, but more importantly to say, it started off very slight, so I delayed in getting to the garage for a proper diagnosis, the upshot of which was that while I was driving around petrol was flowing through the engine, without burning off and caused damage to the Cat Converter -- which cost about €1000 to replace on top of the small cost (Can't remember how much) to replace the ignition coil!
So I wouldn't certainly recommend you get to a mechanic ASAP.

J


----------



## St. Bernard

bogartsqueen said:


> Its a ford fiesta petrol. I had a prob simular to this before, but it only chugged sometimes and mostly when I was in high gear. I had the plugs changed and that sorted it.
> 
> Would it have anything to do with the fact that in these forsty mornings I don't let the car heat up before i drive it?
> Should I be using anti freeze?


 

I think you need your sparks changed again.


----------



## ollie323

JonG said:


> I had a similar sounding problem with my fiesta (Coincedence maybe!) about a year ago.
> Turned out it was a faulty ignition coil that needed to be replaced,
> 
> J


Had exactly the same happen my scenic. Replaced ignition coil easily enough with a 10mm socket. They all went eventually. Not cheap but cheaper than a catalytic converter for sure!

ollie


----------



## mathepac

ollie323 said:


> ... Replaced ignition coil easily enough with a 10mm socket. They all went eventually. Not cheap but cheaper than a catalytic converter for sure! ...


+1
Ignition coil pack on the way out (intermittent failure). Simple to diagnose and reasonably cheap to replace. Not getting it done soon could prove expensive.


----------

